# Öffenlicher Bereich > Witziges >  Waldi macht sich nützlich
Diesen Waldi kann man tatsächlich gebrauchen:

----------


## Mr Mo

So einem A.......h bin ich erst kuerzlich in BKK begegnet.   ::  


Hab die Rosette noch mal etwas groesser dargestellt.



 ::  

Gruss
Mo

----------

Dieser Waldi nimmt alle, die nicht rechtzeitig es auf nen Baum schaffen. 

[youtube:27txtwq7]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ugT8CXK0gRk[/youtube:27txtwq7]

----------


## Erich

Der iss auch nicht schlecht (kann einem nur schlecht bei werden):

[youtube:2kqzhwpo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rwx9wmjLntQ[/youtube:2kqzhwpo]

----------

Waldi in Las Vegas gesichtet:

[youtube:19k4g1w7]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QXrldFYOYU8[/youtube:19k4g1w7]

----------

Hab' wiedermal etwas gefunden........


Damit Waldi auch wieder mal zum Schuss kommt, gibt es dieses nette Toy:

----------

